# Request (chamber?): Type of Music / Similar Works?



## iqzulk (Nov 8, 2014)

Greetings. This is yet another request thread. The matter at hand is as follows.

There are two pieces of videogaming-related music below (which, I hope, do count as "chamber"-type), that do have certain structural similarities.

Here is the first one (the main part starts from 00:52): 
http://rghost.net/58951305
(note: it was upconverted to FLAC from OGG 96kbps source track in order to, first, enable flash player interface for the track that wouldn't require you to fully download the track prior to listening to it - using OGG instead wouldn't allow that on that particular sharing service, - and, second, so that not to further diminish the already abysmal quality of the recording; just in case, this track was taken from a videogame called "Gooka: Mystery of Janasis" - and no, I absolutely do not recommend playing that game)

Here is the second one (on the background; don't mind the footage and the interview itself):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V6PgQMZziY#t=25
(note: video not embedded so that to allow the use of the time tag)

Now, while I probably wouldn't call those two pieces classical music proper (the first one, I think, was digitally constructed from recorded samples, while the second one sounds more like a kind of a pop rearrangement of some classical work), what I am really interested in is what type of music those two pieces are trying to *imitate* (similar tempo, using strings as a sort of percussion, etc.), what that type of music is properly called, and how I can find more about it. I am also interested in any similar sounding classical pieces: the more you might remember and the more alike sounding, the better. Finally, if those two tracks aren't actually original and are actually renditions of some classical pieces, and if someone manages to recognize the source compositions, it would just be wonderful.

Anyway, I would be thankful for _any_ help on this issue you could provide.

Thank you for your attention and time,
Alex.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

The second one sounds especially like typical video game music to me. It's a bit minimalistic, so maybe you can try something like that:

John Adams, Son of Chamber Symphony





Steve Reich,Violin Phase 





I don't know what to do with the first one. It's hard to tell what you're hearing in them, hat parts you like.


----------



## iqzulk (Nov 8, 2014)

*GreenMamba*, well, I listened to some of the bits and pieces from the musical works you've posted, but sadly they don't appear to contain what I'm actually looking for. It appears, that I didn't manage to communicate my request clearly and unambiguously enough, so I'll just try again.

In a nutshell, what I'm looking for, could be described as follows. Let's go back to the first track (http://rghost.net/58951305). Let's start it from something like 00:40. Notice, how, exactly at 00:52, a new set of instruments (or maybe rather a single one, it's hard for me to tell because of the abysmal quality of the source track) gets introduced, strings, playing in these brief, emphasized, highly rhythmic (or rather serving as a "rhythmical backbone" of the piece from the moment they get introduced - and until the very end of the composition) staccato-ish strokes. *THIS* is exactly what I'm looking for (and if you listen to the second track again, you'll notice the usage of strings in this particular manner as well). I am looking for musical pieces *built around* using strings *precisely in this exact manner* (and ideally, as similar to the first track in mood, tempo, tone, as possible). Do you, by any chance, happen to know any such pieces?


----------

